# How is this different than what the Taliban does in Afghanistan? THIS is the American Taliban in action



## ChibiMofo (Jun 24, 2022)

http://www.cnn.com/2022/06/24/us/forney-texas-school-district-dress-code-ban/index.html

A North Texas school district has updated its dress code for the upcoming school year to ban hooded clothing as well as dresses and skirts for many of its grade levels.

Vote for nutcase traitors who want to destroy democracy, and this is the kind of nutcase decisions you'll get. That applies double for presidential candidates, who choose supreme court "justices."


----------



## Creamu (Jun 24, 2022)

Why does this aggravate you so much?


----------



## mrdude (Jun 24, 2022)

@the OP why are you bothered, did you want to wear a hoodie and dress in that school district. As a vet that has served in Afghanistan - I can assure you that you are living on a different planet if you think that USA school district board and the Taliban are similar. When you get over your childish hissy fit please visit Afghanistan for a few months and spend some time with the Taliban so you can get to learn how they operate, then if you're still alive you can come back and appolgise to that school district for trying to compaire them.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2022)

The American Taliban in action just banned abortion in a bunch of states.  This sucks, but is relatively minor and unsurprising by comparison.  Especially given that it's Texas we're talking about.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The American Taliban in action just banned abortion in a bunch of states.  This sucks, but is relatively minor and unsurprising by comparison.  Especially given that it's Texas we're talking about.


Will they be as successful as in Afghanistan?


----------



## budDRY (Jun 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The American Taliban in action just banned abortion in a bunch of states.  This sucks, but is relatively minor and unsurprising by comparison.  Especially given that it's Texas we're talking about.


lol. you must support racism since the creator of abortion targets black people. can you describe how abortion ban is weighted to the same level that of  a taliban?

"Vote for nutcase traitors who want to destroy democracy"

when ever i hear/read about todays "democracy" from the left. it just screams fascism.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The American Taliban in action just banned abortion in a bunch of states.  This sucks, but is relatively minor and unsurprising by comparison.  Especially given that it's Texas we're talking about.


nobody banned anything

States will decide


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Will they be as successful as in Afghanistan?


I'm pretty damn sure the OG Taliban don't allow for abortion either.



budDRY said:


> lol. you must support racism since the creator of abortion targets black people.
> 
> "Vote for nutcase traitors who want to destroy democracy"
> 
> when ever i hear/read about todays "democracy" from the left. it just screams fascism.


Fascism is not giving women a choice even if their life is on the line.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> nobody banned anything
> 
> States will decide


If 26 states "decide" with no input from the actual citizenry, that's oppression and fascism all the same.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> If 26 states "decide" with no input from the actual citizenry, that's oppression and fascism all the same.


people can vote this midterms if they don't like It


----------



## budDRY (Jun 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> If 26 states "decide" with no input from the actual citizenry, that's oppression and fascism all the same.


let me say it slowly
e a c h  s t a t e  d e c i d e

not 1 government  decide. which is what you want


----------



## budDRY (Jun 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Fascism is not giving women a choice even if their life is on the line.


what about the babys life?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> people can vote this midterms if they don't like It


Not every position is up for election in the midterms, and we just witnessed unelected conservatives dictate law to us despite being the minority party in the federal government.  Voting ain't gonna do much, and I'd love to say otherwise.



budDRY said:


> let me say it slowly
> e a c h  s t a t e  d e c i d e
> 
> not 1 government  decide. which is what you want


The states aren't actually deciding though, are they?  Just one person or a small group of people.  Put it to a ballot measure in each state if you're so confident bans would pass.



budDRY said:


> what about the babys life?


In the vast majority of cases it's a ball of cells not a baby, the mother's life should definitely be prioritized and her choice respected.   Even in cases where her life isn't endangered and a woman wants an abortion simply because giving birth would put her on the streets, that's perfectly valid as well.  Labeling yourself "pro-life" doesn't mean you get to ignore the suffering your policies inflict on already-living, thinking, and feeling adults.


----------



## budDRY (Jun 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> In the vast majority of cases it's a ball of cells not a baby, the mother's life should definitely be prioritized and her choice respected.   Even in cases where her life isn't endangered and a woman wants an abortion simply because giving birth would put her on the streets, that's perfectly valid as well.  Labeling yourself "pro-life" doesn't mean you get to ignore the suffering your policies inflict on already-living, thinking, and feeling adults.


you people say you believe in science but yet you ignore science

typical parrots

im done


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The American Taliban in action just banned abortion in a bunch of states.  This sucks, but is relatively minor and unsurprising by comparison.  Especially given that it's Texas we're talking about.


You mean that the peoples' representatives who they voted for in past elections passed laws that they want passed during a legislative session and signed by governors who the people also voted for. That's just like the Taliban. LOL!!


----------



## Viri (Jun 25, 2022)

ChibiMofo said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2022/06/24/us/forney-texas-school-district-dress-code-ban/index.html
> 
> A North Texas school district has updated its dress code for the upcoming school year to ban hooded clothing as well as dresses and skirts for many of its grade levels.
> 
> Vote for nutcase traitors who want to destroy democracy, and this is the kind of nutcase decisions you'll get. That applies double for presidential candidates, who choose supreme court "justices."


Wut? My schools, and school district, which is in a blue city,  used to ban certain clothing to wear to school all the time. Then they just made us wear uniforms at the end. lol


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jun 25, 2022)

Sigh*, so many first world problems without end


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Sigh*, so many first world problems without end


Nah don't kid yourself, we're a third world country now.  Won't be long until we're back to burning witches if the Republicans get their way.

For context: even Russia, a dictatorship, has legal abortion.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Not every position is up for election in the midterms, and we just witnessed unelected conservatives dictate law to us despite being the minority party in the federal government.  Voting ain't gonna do much, and I'd love to say otherwise.
> 
> 
> The states aren't actually deciding though, are they?  Just one person or a small group of people.  Put it to a ballot measure in each state if you're so confident bans would pass.
> ...





Xzi said:


> Nah don't kid yourself, we're a third world country now.  Won't be long until we're back to burning witches if the Republicans get their way.
> 
> For context: even Russia, a dictatorship, has legal abortion.


You think representatives doing what the people voted for them to do is being just like the Taliban. Nobody should take anything you say seriously.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You think representatives doing what the people voted for them to do is being just like the Taliban. Nobody should take anything you say seriously.


Representatives were not elected to strip away freedoms, and the vast majority of their constituency would not vote for such a ballot measure if given the chance.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Representatives were not elected to strip away freedoms, and the vast majority of their constituency would not vote for such a ballot measure if given the chance.


Killing babies is not freedom. It's actually the opposite. Many of these laws have been ready since before the last election, so it looks like the people in those states agreed with them to vote their representatives back into office.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Killing babies is not freedom. It's actually the opposite. Many of these laws have been ready since before the last election, so it looks like the people in those states agreed with them to vote their representatives back into office.


Cool silly religious beliefs, bro.  Doesn't mean you get to dictate laws to people of other religions or no religion.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Cool silly religious beliefs, bro.  Doesn't mean you get to dictate laws to people of other religions or no religion.


Not sure where you got religion from anything that I said. But then again, crazy people will see things that are not really there.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jun 26, 2022)

So-called supreme court is doing the same as China's People's Liberation Army, liberating it's citizens of whatever they like, though honestly I thought only congress can pass laws and judges could only pass down judgement based on existing laws, such funky times we live in


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Representatives were not elected to strip away freedoms, and the vast majority of their constituency would not vote for such a ballot measure if given the chance.


Freedoms were upheld this week. The right to bear arms and self defense for everybody and the right to life for the unborn. Without the right to life, all the other ones are null and void.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Freedoms were upheld this week. The right to bear arms and self defense for everybody and the right to life for the unborn. Without the right to life, all the other ones are null and void.


Rapists got a new freedom this week.  Everybody else lost one.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 27, 2022)

Babies are rapists now.  Nice take.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Babies are rapists now.  Nice take.


No, rapists are rapists, and now they can legally force women (or even underaged girls) to carry their baby to term.  It's also not a coincidence that two current SCOTUS justices happen to be rapists themselves.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> No, rapists are rapists, and now they can legally force women (or even underaged girls) to carry their baby to term.  It's also not a coincidence that two current SCOTUS justices happen to be rapists themselves.


Lol no they can't.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Lol no they can't.


What don't you understand about "abortion banned in 26 states?"  There will be no shortage of women without the time or resources to travel out of state for an abortion, and there's sure as shit no shortage of rapists in red states.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> What don't you understand about "abortion banned in 26 states?"



I understand that speaking from an emotional place right now, and are being very illogical.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I understand that speaking from an emotional place right now, and are being very illogical.


IIRC 16 states already had trigger laws go into effect the second the decision was handed down.  The other 10 are very likely to pass such laws in the coming months.  Pretending that rape doesn't exist, just so you can keep feeling good about being pro-authoritarianism, is what's illogical.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> IIRC 16 states already had trigger laws go into effect the second the decision was handed down.  The other 10 are very likely to pass such laws in the coming months.  Pretending that rape doesn't exist, just so you can keep feeling good about being pro-authoritarianism, is what's illogical.



You read ridiculous all over this thread.  That's all I'm commenting on.  Protecting life after it is conceived is not a protection of a rapist and it doesn't make rape legal.


----------



## rensenware (Jun 27, 2022)

healthy website


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

tabzer said:


> You read ridiculous all over this thread.  That's all I'm commenting on.


Then quote what you consider "ridiculous" and elaborate.



tabzer said:


> Protecting life after it is conceived is not a protection of a rapist and it doesn't make rape legal.


This has nothing to do with protecting life, Republicans in Texas just stood around while a bunch of elementary school kids were slaughtered in cold blood.  This is all about certain men wanting absolute control over women, as well as trying to force an artificial baby boom to maintain the population of desperate serfs.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> *IIRC 16 states already had trigger laws go into effect the second the decision was handed down. * The other 10 are very likely to pass such laws in the coming months.  Pretending that rape doesn't exist, just so you can keep feeling good about being pro-authoritarianism, is what's illogical.




My state's probably one of those you're counting as having a "trigger" law. Except that's not what it was. It was a statute passed in 1868 that remained on the books ever since. Democrats controlled both houses of the Legislature here from 1930 to 2014, and had from 1973 through 2014 to repeal it or even better, replace it with a codification of Roe. Never did. So with the SCOTUS decision, it is now back in effect. Woulda shoulda coulda.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Rapists got a new freedom this week.  Everybody else lost one.


Rapists are gonna have a tough time now that women in New York can conceal carry. You should probably be careful out there.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Then quote what you consider "ridiculous" and elaborate.



I didn't quote it because I responded directly.



Xzi said:


> Rapists got a new freedom this week.  Everybody else lost one.



This is the stupidest thing I've ever read from you.  Rapists didn't get a new freedom.  If anything they'd be liable for more costs.  Your attempt to paint the repeal of RvW as rapists' rights is not only wholly disengenious, it's mentally unstable.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> My state's probably one of those you're counting as having a "trigger" law. Except that's not what it was. It was a statute passed in 1868 that remained on the books ever since. Democrats controlled both houses of the Legislature here from 1930 to 2014, and had from 1973 through 2014 to repeal it or even better, replace it with a codification of Roe. Never did. So with the SCOTUS decision, it is now back in effect. Woulda shoulda coulda.


Lol, and am I meant to be impressed that people in your state are now back to being beholden to 19th century law?  Might as well go back to using leeches for most medical issues while you're at it.



TraderPatTX said:


> Rapists are gonna have a tough time now that women in New York can conceal carry. You should probably be careful out there.


So you think open carry states have zero rape?  And you think the rapists can't get guns themselves?



tabzer said:


> Rapists didn't get a new freedom.


Some states have proposed up to 90 years in jail for any doctor/nurse assisting with an abortion.  These same states only carry a 3 year mandatory minimum for convicted rapists.  And that's assuming they even get caught.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Lol, and am I meant to be impressed that people in your state are now back to being beholden to 19th century law?  Might as well go back to using leeches for most medical issues while you're at it.
> 
> 
> So you think open carry states have zero rape?  And you think the rapists can't get guns themselves?
> ...


Guns at least level the playing field for women, unless it is your intent for them to be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Guns at least level the playing field for women, unless it is your intent for them to be at a disadvantage.


You're absolutely correct about that, but it's still a sad state of affairs when the right to bear arms takes precedent over the right to bodily autonomy.  Women shouldn't need to defend their choices with bullets.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Lol, and am I meant to be impressed that people in your state are now back to being beholden to 19th century law?



"Trigger laws" implies they were passed in anticipation of Roe being reversed, like a set trap. This is not accurate, at least not as to one State and probably others. Instead, archaic statutes went back into effect because Democrats passed up the opportunity to ever solidify legal abortion into law, or at least repeal laws criminalizing it ffs. They had the chance in my State for decades. The US Congress, with Democrats running both Houses, has had its chances as well.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 27, 2022)

"USA is becoming a Taliban" is a hyperbole, but it is indeed marching towards medieval customs. Taliban already got there, that is the parallel.

I still believe that this conservative movement is just a wave  and will fade out, that's why I believe that USA will not reach nothing near of Taliban or Saudi Arabia levels of conservativeness (IDK if it is a word).
If this thing is not a wave, but it is a long lasting movement, than USA is fucked, the western world is fucked.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> You're absolutely correct about that, but it's still a sad state of affairs when the right to bear arms takes precedent over the right to bodily autonomy.  Women shouldn't need to defend their choices with bullets.


There will always be bad people out there looking to take advantage of smaller, weaker people than themselves. Unfortunately, that is part of human nature. It's also a sad state of affairs that I have to defend my family and my home from intruders. I'd be failing in my responsibilities if I didn't. It is our job as men to be protectors of our loved ones. Some of us take it seriously. Others outsource it to the police before finding out that they can never get there in time.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> "Trigger laws" implies they were passed in anticipation of Roe being reversed, like a set trap. This is not accurate, at least not as to one State and probably others. Instead, archaic statutes went back into effect because Democrats passed up the opportunity to ever solidify legal abortion into law, or at least repeal laws criminalizing it ffs. They had the chance in my State for decades. The US Congress, with Democrats running both Houses, has had its chances as well.


What?  Democrats have their biggest majority in the House and Senate right now that they have for decades, and it's still not enough to codify Roe.  Let's stop pretending like the Republican minority played by the rules to get to where we are right now, shall we?  One SCOTUS seat was stolen, several justices would've had a criminal record without all the advantages that they had in life, and none of them have any interest in maintaining democracy in this country.  If Biden wasn't a useless corporate centrist, he would've already packed the court.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> What?  Democrats have their biggest majority in the House and Senate right now that they have for decades, and it's still not enough to codify Roe.  Let's stop pretending like the Republican minority played by the rules to get to where we are right now, shall we?  One SCOTUS seat was stolen, several justices would've had a criminal record without all the advantages that they had in life, and none of them have any interest in maintaining democracy in this country.  If Biden wasn't a useless corporate centrist, he would've already packed the court.


Obama had 60 Democrat Senators from 2009-2010. No Supreme Court seat was stolen. There weren't enough votes for Garland to be confirmed. Not sure about possible criminal records unless you are talking about the fake accusations against Kavanaugh. Once again we are a republic, not a democracy. Please for the love of God, learn the damn difference. And yes, packing the court. When you can't win by the current rules that have been standing for over 100 years, change them.

Biden a centrist? LOL!!!! He's a puppet. He is whatever his puppetmasters want him to be.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> When you can't win by the current rules that have been standing for over 100 years, change them.


The current rules allow for increasing the size of the court.



TraderPatTX said:


> Biden a centrist? LOL!!!! He's a puppet. He is whatever his puppetmasters want him to be.


Correct, his corporate puppetmasters.  Trump also answers to a different set of corporate puppetmasters, the same ones all the conservative SCROTUS justices do for that matter.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The current rules allow for increasing the size of the court.
> 
> 
> Correct, his corporate puppetmasters.  Trump also answers to a different set of corporate puppetmasters, the same ones all the conservative SCROTUS justices do for that matter.


I doubt you'd be talking about packing the court if Trump was still in office. Just admit it. You guys are sore losers.

Who are these puppetmasters that Trump answered to? I seem to remember he was getting attacked by everybody in DC. It's one of the reasons why people like him, because everybody in DC, the media, academia, Hollywood, corporate boards, and white, European leaders hated him. He exposed them all and they didn't like that.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I doubt you'd be talking about packing the court if Trump was still in office. Just admit it. You guys are sore losers.


Lmao he did pack the court with theocratic fascists, which is why we're having this discussion to begin with.  And "sore losers," what are you, twelve?  This is about fundamental human rights and liberties, and you're gloating about those being stripped away.  Get fucked.



TraderPatTX said:


> Who are these puppetmasters that Trump answered to?


Every oil and gun corporation, for starters.  Not to mention a number of foreign donors.



TraderPatTX said:


> It's one of the reasons why people like him, because everybody in DC, the media, academia, Hollywood, corporate boards, and white, European leaders hated him. He exposed them all and they didn't like that.


He buddied up to a bunch of dictators and authoritarian oligarchs.  He didn't expose anybody but himself, and his cultists are still falling for the grift anyway.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Lmao he did pack the court with theocratic fascists, which is why we're having this discussion to begin with.  And "sore losers," what are you, twelve?  This is about fundamental human rights and liberties, and you're gloating about those being stripped away.  Get fucked.
> 
> 
> Every oil and gun corporation, for starters.  Not to mention a number of foreign donors.
> ...


Filling empty seats is not packing the court. By that logic, Obama packed the court with communists. See how silly that argument sounds now? Once again, abortion cannot be a human right if a human dies in the process. Suck it.

The left is beholden to tech companies, pharma companies, academia, public sector unions, corporations such as Disney, Planned Parenthood, the insurance companies, etc. You still want to play this game? Foreign donors, lol!!! You gotta show your work on that one, slugger.

Making peace with dictators is much better than trying to start wars with them. Wars that you will never be sent to. Trust me, it's not fun and should be avoided.

It's ironic that the people screaming that they can't sacrifice babies call other people a cult. You people are like the Aztecs.

Are the insults over? I'd like to get back to a civil conversation. I didn't mean to trigger you so bad.


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 30, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You people are like the Aztecs.


No, they're worse than the Aztecs. They're Canaanites and Edomites.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 1, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You think representatives doing what the people voted for them to do is being just like the Taliban. Nobody should take anything you say seriously.


Reminder that those representives are not representive of people due to gerrymandering. In which the Republican party, who wanted this decision for decades, finally got it through undemocratic means. Trump lost the popular vote in 2016. Won the electoral collage. As a result, and a result of the senate playing favorites. Trump packed the court with 3 conservitive justices. I already had one person say their politics don't matter. But it does since Republicans tend to game the system even harder. And refusing to fix the undemocratic back doors such as gerrymandering.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 4, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Reminder that those representives are not representive of people due to gerrymandering. In which the Republican party, who wanted this decision for decades, finally got it through undemocratic means. Trump lost the popular vote in 2016. Won the electoral collage. As a result, and a result of the senate playing favorites. Trump packed the court with 3 conservitive justices. I already had one person say their politics don't matter. But it does since Republicans tend to game the system even harder. And refusing to fix the undemocratic back doors such as gerrymandering.


There is a difference between packing the court, which is adding additional seats, and filling open seats. Go learn the difference. Odd that the only congressional maps getting shot down are those drawn by Democrats in blue states by left leaning courts. It's like you people don't even read or understand what is going on around you. You just spout talking points which make no sense.


----------

